

O'Reilly $9.99 Sale - Has Anyone Been Able to Download Their Book Yet? - alanthonyc
http://twitter.com/gruber/status/14564741740

======
alanthonyc
My account's 'Electronic Media' page still says that I don't have any books
available.

~~~
calvinf
Same. I've tried their normal site and mobile site.

I was excited about the sale and the chance to purchase an ebook in a format
that would work on my Android phone, but this experience has dampered my
excitement.

As a technology publisher, O'Reilly should be ashamed of themselves.

------
racheljames
Hey everyone, sorry for the problems with your orders and the delay in
responding. We're working through the list of people who are missing ebooks
and fixing them.

Our servers were really overloaded on Friday, so some ebooks didn't get added
to accounts. We're working on an automated solution to fix this and in the
meantime are adding missing ebooks manually.

If you're still missing ebooks, email accounts@oreilly.com, and we will add
them for you. You can also try DMing @oreillymedia with your order# and your
oreilly.com username.

------
oski
I emailed customer support and got this email back:

<quote> Thank you for contacting O'Reilly Media Customer Service. Today we had
a very heavy volume of orders due to our "ebook deal of the day" promotion.
This is affecting the delivery and accessing of electronic media. We have
verified that your ebooks are in your account. Please be patient and keep
checking your account. We apologize for the inconvenience and appreciate your
patience. </quote>

I still haven't been able to download my ebooks yet though.

------
jonbishop
Same here; sent them an email and this is the response I got back:

Greetings,

Thank you for contacting O'Reilly Media Customer Service. Today we had a very
heavy volume of orders due to our "ebook deal of the day" promotion. This is
affecting the delivery and accessing of electronic media. We have verified
that your ebooks are in your account. Please be patient and keep checking your
account. We apologize for the inconvenience and appreciate your patience.

Best Regards, O'Reilly Media Customer Service

------
runevault
Another person who hasn't yet, but if you follow @oreillymedia you'll see them
actively working on it, although it seems like those people are currently
cherry picking, which makes me wonder if someone else is doing the rest come
monday or what. If I don't have them available by end of tomorrow I know I'll
be throwing them another email.

------
captaincrowbar
I've had an account there for a long time and bought lots of books, so it's
not a new vs old account thing. I bought a book on Friday and still haven't
got it. Emailed them and just got the bog standard "apologize for the
inconvenience" form letter.

------
TrevorBramble
No problems here. Ordered ~23:30 Pacific and immediately had access to my
purchases.

Not sure if this may have something to do with it, but I'd ordered a few
ebooks from them before. Maybe the backlog has to do with setting up new
accounts?

------
semanticist
I had nothing, and no reply to my email, until I mentioned it on Twitter with
@oreillymedia in the tweet - within minutes my ebook was available.

Which makes me think that they're having to fix this by hand.

------
nickcharlton
I was able to download the book I bought (The Book of Xen), after about 10
minutes.

It's the second ebook I've gotten, first one "Learning iPhone Programming"
came available instantly.

------
hexis
The last time they had a sale like this I had to call them twice before I
could download my ebooks. They don't seem very well prepared for the volume
they get for sales.

------
sage_joch
Nope, glad to hear I'm not the only one. I registered for a new account as
part of the purchase; I wonder if there was a bug in that code path?

~~~
michaelfairley
I registered for a new account as well, and I've had access to my books since
Saturday.

------
toisanji
I am unable to download any of the books I bought. Makes me not want to buy
ebook from them again.

------
lleger
Mine still aren't available. I just tweeted them, so hopefully it'll be
available soon.

------
waterlesscloud
I bought 3, only 1 (Beautiful Code) was available immediately. Still the only
one.

~~~
oweni
I bought 4, half are available (Beautiful Code and iPhone App Dev: Missing
Manual) while two are not (JavaScript: Definitive Guide and Hackers).

I wonder if it is related to the books themselves (perhaps each are on
specific servers) or if it is only a coincidence that our available books
match up.

~~~
oweni
After sending an email on Sunday evening it was fixed for me within 24 hrs.

------
zackola
Mine worked about 5 minutes after I purchased it.

------
st3fan
Nope. Ordered on friday. Still not available.

------
eoinh
Still waiting for a book I bought on Friday.

------
michaelfairley
Ordered on Friday. Downloaded Saturday.

------
aohtsab
ordered on friday, just downloaded it about an hour ago.

